

The real reason behind Facebook's PayPal hire - mathattack
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101748315

======
burkaman
Kind of a useless article. One random guy says Facebook clearly wants to buy
PayPal, another random guy says that's certainly not the case. No evidence is
given one way or the other.

